
Imagine a Middle Seat You’d Pay For - hourislate
https://www.wsj.com/articles/imagine-a-middle-seat-youd-actually-pay-for-11583331299
======
dangus
I take the middle seat every time on Southwest (if you aren’t familiar, they
don’t have assigned seating). The first ten or so rows of the middle seat
always have vacancies deep into the B and even C boarding groups. I think the
people who pay for guaranteed early boarding groups are suckers.

Being in the front of the plane is the difference between being stuck in the
metal tube for 90 minutes instead of 95 or 100 minutes. The seat is the same
size (or as this article points out, it’s sometimes bigger).

